# Need to buy Polytunnel in Alcobaca Area



## jollyroger1210

Hi - Does anyone know where to buy a polytunnel in the Alcobaca area of the silver coast or if there are any companies in Portugal you can buy from online who will deliver? I have searched the web but can't seem to come up with anything - thanks


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi

The question is do you need a big commercial one or could you build one. The link below is to a poly tunnel that the normal handyman could do.

Peter

User Pages Preview / Save


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Excellent Link*

Hello Peter,
Wow, that is a brilliant link for anyone into self suff' or just gardening in a big way.
Brill, thank you :clap2:
Regards,
Happy Christmas (Nearly)
Chris


----------



## jollyroger1210

PETERFC said:


> Hi
> 
> The question is do you need a big commercial one or could you build one. The link below is to a poly tunnel that the normal handyman could do.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for the link which is very useful but we were also trying to see how different the prices would be between building our own and buying one. Any ideas of where to buy one in the Silver Coast area? We are looking for a decent size one approx 20ft by 70ft.
> Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

jollyroger1210 said:


> PETERFC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> The question is do you need a big commercial one or could you build one. The link below is to a poly tunnel that the normal handyman could do.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks for the link which is very useful but we were also trying to see how different the prices would be between building our own and buying one. Any ideas of where to buy one in the Silver Coast area? We are looking for a decent size one approx 20ft by 70ft.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a place that sells tem on the IC2 between Rio Maior and Leiria. It is on the corner at the junction to Porto de Mos I think
Click to expand...


----------



## jollyroger1210

siobhanwf said:


> jollyroger1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a place that sells tem on the IC2 between Rio Maior and Leiria. It is on the corner at the junction to Porto de Mos I think
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Siobhan,
> Thanks for the tip - we went there today and found it straight away. They were very helpful and gave us a price list and sizes to go away with.
> Cheers and Merry Xmas,
> 
> JollyRoger1210:clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

That's a result Merry Christmas and a happy New Year


----------



## siobhanwf

jollyroger1210 said:


> siobhanwf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Siobhan,
> Thanks for the tip - we went there today and found it straight away. They were very helpful and gave us a price list and sizes to go away with.
> Cheers and Merry Xmas,
> 
> JollyRoger1210:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done I hope it works out and does not drain the resources too much.
> 
> Hope you have a great Christmas.
> 
> Will have to come by an inspect it when you have it up and running, Alcobaca isnt
> too far from us
Click to expand...


----------



## jollyroger1210

:whoo


siobhanwf said:


> jollyroger1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done I hope it works out and does not drain the resources too much.
> 
> Hope you have a great Christmas.
> 
> Will have to come by an inspect it when you have it up and running, Alcobaca isnt
> too far from us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all - just to let you know that we decided to build our own polytunnel in the end for a paultry 250Euros!! If anyone would like any information on where to source materials in the Alcobaca area then feel free to give us a shout.
> 
> We are quite pleased with the result.
Click to expand...


----------

